# Got me a new ground blind :)



## tree md (Oct 22, 2010)

Well, I went ahead and sprung for me a ground blind today. I was coming out of the woods and walking by the same deer freeway I have been passing everyday that I hunt this location with low hanging trees in a field and telling myself that this would be an excellent spot for a ground blind. So I went and bought one.

Haven't set it up yet but it looks pretty sweet. It's got a brushed danier (sp?) finish with shoot through mesh windows all the way around. It's a hub style blind, 60"X60"X66". It is called a quad pod and is made by Extreme Outdoors. Got it on sale for $99 at Atwoods, a local ranch supply here. Also bought me a tripod stool to go with it. Got dad one as well so we can both hunt it if we want.

Supposed to rain all weekend here. Started raining around noon today. The plan is to catch a break in the rain tomorrow and go brush it in. If it rains hard me and Dad are both going to hunt it. Tomorrow is opening day of our muzzleloader season so dad is going to bring his smoke pole and I'm bringing my bow. We are setting up in a field under a brushy, low hanging tree and the deal is if it's in bow range it's mine, if it's in ML range it's pop's.

I'm excited to have a blind to get in out of the rain and wind now!!!


----------



## CGC4200 (Oct 22, 2010)

*redneck WK ground blind*

On the fence row @ back part of my property, there are a few old cedar trees;
pushed over or fallen down they make great ground blinds, my adjoining 
property owner wouldn't have cared a few years ago when I used one for a hide and shot a buck out of his field & used my tractor w/ bushog
for a hauler off corn stubble; this year, they have winter wheat drilled and 
might not be amused if I ran an almost 3 ton tractor across planted ground
for a carry-all; by the way, bush hogs work great, only about 1' off the ground
and easy to roll a deer on, just make sure PTO is not engaged when loading if
you like to have 10 toes.


----------



## tree md (Oct 24, 2010)

*A couple more pics:*

Here it is brushed in. I've brushed it in even more since I took this pic. Pic taken from deer trail:






Inside view:


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like our place down near Henryetta. Blends in real good with that brush, is it big enough to hide your 4 wheeler behind it. Put out some good scent and happy hunting.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Oct 25, 2010)

camoed really well. Had to look a bit before I found it. Good luck.


----------



## tree md (Oct 28, 2010)

PinnaclePete said:


> Looks like our place down near Henryetta. Blends in real good with that brush, is it big enough to hide your 4 wheeler behind it. Put out some good scent and happy hunting.



It's right off the road so I just walk to it from my truck. I set it up mostly for a screw off spot to hunt in bad weather and when I am trying to let my other spots cool off. I'd trip if I ended up killing a monster out of it.

Yep, about time to break out the scent. I'm picking up some Tink's today...

I brushed it in a little more. A few new pics:


----------



## tree md (Oct 28, 2010)

Another rough day at the office...


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 11, 2010)

Just be aware that if you have exposed zippers and freezeing weather with rain or snow you may not be able to use it because of frozen zippers.

My ameristeps were bad for that till I had flaps sowen over the zippers.
they are noice though.

 Al


----------



## GoRving (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice blind! I've been contemplating one of those. I have 8 or 9 decent tree stands on the farm, but my health isn't too good now, making it difficult to get up in the stands and then to be able to sit in one position for hours. I think a blind with confortable seating would be ideal. Thanks for thread.


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 12, 2010)

This old fart likes these type.











One i just finished building yesterday.











Of course I own my own hunting land. got tired of taking up and puting out the pop ups and the frozen zippers one year really frosted my _ _ _ _' s.

A friend made one simular to the top one installed some fold down big lawn mower wheels and a hitch near the roof and tows it all over the country behind his ATV to set up.

 Al


----------



## tree md (Nov 21, 2010)

Well it worked...

First hole in my shoot through mesh:






First kill from the blind:


----------

